# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  طريقة سحرية لإغلاق هاتفك الـ«أندرويد» برسالة SMS إذا نسيته في أي مكان

## kojyy

*ذكر موقع «المحترف» أنه في كثير من  الحالات تنسى هاتفك في المنزل أو أي  مكان آخر لا ترغب أن يقوم أحدهم  باستخدامه للاتصال وإفراغ رصيدك أو الاطلاع  على أسرارك من رسائل نصية أو  صور خاصة وحتى الدخول إلى حساباتك في الشبكات  الاجتماعية وغير ذلك.
وتساءل الموقع: «لذلك ما رأيك لو كنت قادرا  على إطفاء هاتفك الذكي من أي  مكان تتواجد فيه أي عن بعد ؟»، وأوضح أنه إذا  كنت تبحث عن وسيلة للقيام  بذلك فأنت في المكان المناسب حيث ستتعرف على  طريقة إطفاء هاتفك عن بعد  ورسالة نصية فقط، فهناك تطبيق يمكنه القيام بذلك.
هذا  التطبيق يخول لك إطفاء هاتفك من أي مكان عن طريقة إرسال رسالة قصيرة  إليه،  والتطبيق اسمه Remote power OFF، ولا يتواجد على متجر «جوجل بلاي»،  ويمكن  تحميله من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
بعد تحميل التطبيق ونقله لهاتفك تقوم بتثبيته كما في الصورة: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
عندها  تقوم بفتحه وتدخل رمز null في الخانة الأولى، باقي الخانات تقوم  بكتابة  الرمز الخاص بك الذي تريد إرساله لإطفاء الهاتف الخاص بك ،على سبيل  المثال  power off يجب أن تنتبه لحجم الحروف، وبعدها تقوم بالنقر على  change Secret  code. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
بعد  القيام بهذه الخطوات، يمكن الآن التوجه لأي هاتف وإرسال رسالة نصية  تحتوي  على الكلمة أو الرمز الذي اخترته، في حالتي الرمز هو power off إلى  هاتفك .
ستلاحظ أن هاتفك سيقوم بإطفاء نفسه بمجرد توصله بالرسالة النصية، وهذا التطبيق يحتاج إلى صلاحية «الروت». 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *منقول للفائدة*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك اخي دائما مواضيعك مفيدة

----------


## mohamed73

*بارك الله بك اخي*

----------


## ezzat2007

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

